# 까도 까도



## idialegre

I read this in a newspaper:

"까도 까도 또 의혹이 불거지는 양파 같은 사나이, 도널드 트럼프."

What is the meaning of 까도 까도? I can't find it in any dictionary.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kross

It literally means, to keep peeling layers of an onion. The whole sentence means 도널드 트럼프 is an onion-like person because there is always a new suspicion about him popping up just like there is always a new layer inside an onion after its outer layer is peeled off.


----------



## idialegre

재발리 답변해주셔서 고맙습니다!


----------



## yonh

We often use idioms of the form: (verb + 아/어도) x 2
길이 어찌나 긴지 가도 가도 끝이 없다.
저 사람은 해도 해도 너무한다.
이 음식은 먹어도 먹어도 질리지 않는다.


----------



## Environmentalist

yonh said:


> We often use idioms of the form: (verb + 아/어도) x 2
> 길이 어찌나 긴지 가도 가도 끝이 없다.
> 저 사람은 해도 해도 너무한다.
> 이 음식은 먹어도 먹어도 질리지 않는다.



I love this kind of expression very much!
자도 자도 졸리다!!
This is my everyday word.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, yonh!


----------

